# Does the Dame owe us an apology?



## Ralphy1 (Dec 22, 2014)

Methinks it was rude of her that she left without saying goodbye and crashed back in without a hello.  In her absence we carried on as the world continued to go to hell while she was cruising.  So, Dame, let's have a sign of acknowledge of your careless behavior and perhaps you will be forgiven...


----------



## Vivjen (Dec 22, 2014)

I knew she was going...I welcome her back; and hope she had a great time!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 22, 2014)

But she didn't even get our permission to leave for an extended period...


----------



## GDAD (Dec 22, 2014)

Ralph1: whaT a lot of garbage, what should damewarri have done send everyone a personal email!
I have known the dame for a few years & she is not rude or inconsiderate....I come & go on the site
as I have other things in my life as do a lot of good people on here does also.


----------



## Vivjen (Dec 22, 2014)

Don't fret...GDAD; Ralphy 1spent the night in the knife drawer again.....


----------



## GDAD (Dec 22, 2014)

I sure I seen another Ralphy on a different site under a different name!!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 22, 2014)

Not sure what is going on here but I will be watching...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 22, 2014)

Anyone who claims to have better things to do than to participate here should be banned...


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 22, 2014)

Sorry, Ralphy, for not attending to the paperwork.

After three weeks away I've taken a step back and I'm not sweating the small stuff until after Christmas.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 22, 2014)

Hmmm, seems like you have come back cheekier than ever.  Perhaps your resolution for the coming year should be to show more consideration for these forums, and that goes for your OZ cohorts, too...


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 22, 2014)

Is this better?

:tongue:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 22, 2014)

&#55357;&#56872;.  So it has come to that!  Well, take this--&#55357;&#56861;


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 22, 2014)

Welcome back Warri!  I had wondered where you had wandered off to.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 22, 2014)

Her welcome back should be low keyed and conditional on a sincere effort on her part to respect the seriousness of these forums...


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 22, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> Don't fret...GDAD; Ralphy 1spent the night in the knife drawer again.....



...unable to give you a second rep Viv, so I will give it here.


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 22, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> I knew she was going...I welcome her back; and hope she had a great time!



.....me too


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 22, 2014)

This kindness being extended is probably just due to the time of year...


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 22, 2014)

This Thread is hilarious, but I may take a "hiatus" as well.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 22, 2014)

I like Ralphy's tongue-in-cheek humor.  He's only teasing Warrigal and she understands it too. Good on BOTH of them.
  Welcome back Warrigal.  Hope it was a fun trip.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 22, 2014)

Welcome back Warrigal, we missed you and hope you had a lovely trip! :love_heart:


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 22, 2014)

Methinks Ralphy has his tongue firmly in his cheek.  To put it another way, he is just joking.  If I am wrong, he is a total:


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 22, 2014)

Hmph! She came back, but did she bring US any presents? *NO!*

Probably had a great time carousing and drinking and skinny-dipping in exotic locales, receiving diamond tiaras from royalty and exotic pets from heads-of-state ... 

... and we don't even get a T-shirt! 




Welcome back, Dame!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 22, 2014)

Welcome back and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 22, 2014)

Ken N Tx said:


> Not sure what is going on here but I will be watching...View attachment 12084



I'll join you Ken!


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 22, 2014)

The term R & D actually refers to Ralphy and Dame, who are sharing the same chemistry set!


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 22, 2014)

AZ Jim said:


> Methinks Ralphy has his tongue firmly in his cheek.  To put it another way, he is just joking.  If I am wrong, he is a total:
> 
> View attachment 12088



I agree 100%.  I thought it was great fun, I was glad to see Dame back too, knowing what I do of her, she will get a kick out of it too


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 22, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> This kindness being extended is probably just due to the time of year...



LOLLLLLLLL!!  Great thread Ralphy, heehee!
 		 			 				:flowers:This is for you Dame Ok ok Ralphy, you can have one too


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm awake now and pleased to be back home in OZ and on Senior Forums.

I'd like to say I missed you, Ralphy, but in reality I didn't.
I had no iPad, no laptop, no mobile phone - not even a dumb phone - and my old digital camera went bung after a few days.
I've had a technology free 24 days with very little news from anywhere.
I read a book and visited a number of countries in SE Asia.
We also played dress ups and enjoyed every minute of it.



I'm pretty chilled out and my blood pressure must be improved because I'm even immune to the nonsense emanating from our government.

Ralphy, stir away mate but I have to warn you that my return serve is pretty weak at the moment.
I'm much more philosophical than combatorial right now.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 22, 2014)

Nice photos, and so glad you got a break from the world (sounds like )


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Dec 22, 2014)

Let me join in welcoming you back home again, Warri ! We have missed your wonderful wit, and wisdom, too. 
Glad you got to have such a wonderful holiday, and my deepest sympathies that your  iPad failed you. Hopefully, it is working again now ? ? 
Life can not exist as we know it without one's iPad ! 
Welcome home, and Merry Christmas......


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 22, 2014)

Great picture Warri, looks like you had a great time!


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 22, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Ralphy, stir away mate but I have to warn you that my return serve is pretty weak at the moment.
> I'm much more philosophical than combatorial right now.



NOW, while she's in a weakened state - everyone, *ATTACK!!! *



Nice pic BTW!


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 22, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> NOW, while she's in a weakened state - everyone, *ATTACK!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pic BTW!


Thanks Phil. I made both of the kaftans in the photo myself.
They are exclusive creations.

I'm feeling stronger today but still very mellow.
Do your worst. Fire at will.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 23, 2014)

Who is will?


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 23, 2014)

Still nursing that hangover?


----------

